# Dr Who - two Doctors meet?



## danny la rouge (May 26, 2012)

He must know his other self is nearby!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2012)

blame Borusa


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2012)

Second one, please.


----------



## spanglechick (May 26, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Second one, please.


as the man himself might say. "hoh-yess!"


----------



## Stigmata (May 26, 2012)

That was a terrible episode


----------



## PlaidDragon (May 31, 2012)

Stigmata said:


> That was a terrible episode


 
Thrown together at the last minute IIRC because Stephen Fry pulled out of writing one.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 31, 2012)

I would have prefered to see Matt Smith carrying the torch, followed by Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill, all in costume. Daleks, Cybermen, Silurians etc following them. How fucking cool would that have been? Is there any part of British culture more important than Doctor Who? I think not. Footage would have been relayed around the world.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2012)

as much as i love troughton i'm not a big fan of colin baker


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2012)

besides we all know about blinovitch limitation


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 31, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> as much as i love troughton i'm not a big fan of colin baker


 
He did the best he could with the material provided. Let's not forget he had Peri and Mel as companions.

Buy the DVDs, listen to the audio commentaries: Colin Baker is a Whovian legend.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 31, 2012)

i'm sorry i just didn't like his interpretation,.  i get he was trying  for a harntnelesqe arragance  but  he didn't have the  grandfatherly frailty  that   allowed you to love it.

he wasn't horrible  but   he was unlovable.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm sorry i just didn't like his interpretation,. i get he was trying for a harntnelesqe arragance but he didn't have the grandfatherly frailty that allowed you to love it.
> 
> he wasn't horrible but he was unlovable.


 
I agree, I don't think he was an awful Doctor, but he seemed to have few redeeming features. William Hartnell was a bit like that in some ways tbh but he did also have a slightly softer side to him. Colin Baker seemed to be trying too hard to be a Hartnell style Doctor (brusque, irritable, quite unforgiving at times, and able to be duplicitous and conniving) but left out some of the more endearing and sympathetic qualities.


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2012)

I'm a bit weird, I liked Colin Baker.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 31, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm sorry i just didn't like his interpretation,. i get he was trying for a harntnelesqe arragance but he didn't have the grandfatherly frailty that allowed you to love it.
> 
> he wasn't horrible but he was unlovable.


 
I think the writers are to blame for a lot of it. The trial of a timelord is a messsssssss. I have no clue how anyone could take any acting direction out of that.

Did it happen? Is that me now or is this a bit that was changed in the matrix? Is this supposed to be out of character? Am I pretending to be evil but with good reason or am I evil or is this fabricated to make me look evil? What's going on? What's my motivation?

Why have I been dressed as clown?


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2012)

Epona said:


> I agree, I don't think he was an awful Doctor, but he seemed to have few redeeming features. William Hartnell was a bit like that in some ways tbh but he did also have a slightly softer side to him. Colin Baker seemed to be trying too hard to be a Hartnell style Doctor (brusque, irritable, quite unforgiving at times, and able to be duplicitous and conniving) but left out some of the more endearing and sympathetic qualities.


Plus he's a bit of a dick IRL, as I've been told many times over by the con crowd. Syl's apparently a pretty nice guy, as is Davison.


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2012)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I would have prefered to see Matt Smith carrying the torch, followed by Karen Gillan and Arthur Darvill, all in costume. Daleks, Cybermen, Silurians etc following them. How fucking cool would that have been? Is there any part of British culture more important than Doctor Who? I think not. Footage would have been relayed around the world.


 
you have just given way the opening ceremony...


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2012)

Chz said:


> Plus he's a bit of a dick IRL, as I've been told many times over by the con crowd. Syl's apparently a pretty nice guy, as is Davison.


 
Now that I did not know, I've never met him. I have however met Tom Baker twice IRL, albeit briefly - the first time many many many years ago at a convention when I was a kid and I got his autograph, the second was about a decade ago, I'd gone out to lunch with a friend/colleague of a similar age to myself, and as we were walking back to the office along Southampton Row, she spotted Tom Baker walking towards us... she grabbed my arm and started jumping up and down, excitedly (and quite loudly) saying "it's the Doctor, it's the Doctor", and Tom Baker as he walked past gave us a massive grin (all teeth and curls LOL) and declaimed in his most booming voice - "Good afternoon ladies". He made 2 aging Doctor Who fans happy that day


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 1, 2012)

I never saw Colin Baker. I watched Troughton, Pertwee, Tom Baker. Then I lost touch  until New Who. From the clips I have seen, I think this was the right decision.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2012)

'My' Doctor technically was Sylvester McCoy. :/
But I do extremely vaguely remember Peter Davison (who I had a massive crush on) and Colin Baker.

I prefer to think of my Doctor as being Tennant to be honest.


----------

